# Critters attacking my hives



## Norcalkyle (Apr 23, 2015)

I had to fence mine off to keep hogs from knocking them over


----------



## Bmcq (May 29, 2013)

I'm never concerned about any vermin until they become a problem.
Mouse guards for mice, fence for the horses and a 45 for the rest.
skunks also can be a problem.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Skunks can be a problem, I don't know if possums or raccoons are or not. I've never had squirrels or cats bother my hives, I think they are a non-issue.


----------



## Billboard (Dec 28, 2014)

Skunks love to eat the larvae. Thats your biggest then id say *****.


----------



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

A guy recommended putting carpet tack strips down on the front of the bottom board to prevent skunks scratching at the entrance. I've also seen similar recommendations for putting down strips where various animals would have to stand on the strips to get to the entrance.


----------



## warrior (Nov 21, 2005)

Two ways to deal with skunks. Raise the hives out of reach or create barriers such as carpet strips. I've never had a problem with skunks in my own hives but for barriers like this I like Nixalite bird spikes, all stainless steel and needle sharp. Trust me on that last I have installed plenty of it. Link to the model best suited for apiary use.

https://www.nixalite.com/Product/Nixalite-Model-H-Bird-Spikes

In your area, or anywhere in the southeast, don't discount bears so quickly. Bear numbers are growing and the population is spreading. Florida reopened a season this past year. Georgia's southern population is expanding north to Macon and west to Columbus. The north Georgia bears have made it as far south as the northern part of Atlanta. 
In my home state of Alabama bears are being seen in and around Birmingham and the population in the Mobile delta is expanding. Bears can show up anywhere in the state.

Not a bee problem per se but beeyards in south, especially palleted operations, make good habitat for snakes so watch your step and where you put your hands.


----------



## warrior (Nov 21, 2005)

Dead outs and stacks of boxes are notorious for wasps nests. Seems like every year I grab a box off the stack and get run off by guinea wasps.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

A skunk really has no way to get larva, They are too small to tip a hive and access the larva, Nor are they nimble enough to open a hive. what they will do is scratch on the hive and eat the guard bees and others as they come out to investigate. even when they will do this repeatedly it has minimal impact on the population. However, what it does do is puts the bees on edge, and makes the hive aggressive. when you go to inspect you find normally docile bees to be mean, Raccoons, can and will remove the top of a hive especially nucs and hives with telescoping covers. they will then remove the frame and gorge on as much honey and brood as they can before the pressure gets to high. once they discover this nutritious treat they will return. It at times seems no amount of tying or bungee will stop them. 

I count bear as a problem everywhere except rooftop apiaries, and sometimes question them!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Agree with the skunks and raccoons. A heavy brick or concrete block on the top of the hive keeps the top on. A rolled piece of chicken wire in front of the hive keeps both from being able to reach the front of the hive. Tack strips work, as well as an electric fence low enough those critters can't get under.


----------



## Groundhwg (Jan 28, 2016)

warrior said:


> Dead outs and stacks of boxes are notorious for wasps nests. Seems like every year I grab a box off the stack and get run off by guinea wasps.


Guinea wasps....I have not heard that term used since I was a young fellow listening to the old guys in the store sitting around the pot belly stove.. You sure you are not from Alabama?


----------



## warrior (Nov 21, 2005)

Eighth generation Alabamian. Born and raised in the Jefferson County cutoff (Bessemer).


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

Just got my third skunk for the year.


----------



## deerslayer8153 (Mar 17, 2015)

Checked my hives yesterday and found one with the telescoping top partially lifted and shifted just exposing a sliver of the hive. It had a brick on it too. The other 2 were fine so I'm pretty sure it wasn't wind. Don't see how a **** or skunk could have done this since it was a home made top with about 3" slid over the top hive. Almost think some kids may have tried to peek in. If so, I'm sure they paid a price! I just slid it all back into alignment without removing anything and got chased all over the place, glad no one was watching!!


----------



## BeeBop (Apr 23, 2015)

Ants.


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

It's amazing how much wildlife is drawn to the bees. No problems though, fence is pretty hot. Watching out for bee poachers, vandals and honey robbers, whether man or beast. Might have to make some raccoon ragu though. Game cameras are amazing.


----------

